# Ozzfest 2007... Free!



## zao_89 (Feb 17, 2006)

http://www.ultimate-guitar.com/news/video_news/ozzfest_tickets_for_2007_are_free.html


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

Wow 

Too bad they never come to Canada. Last years was pathetic compared to what the US got and the last one was years ago.


----------



## rippinglickfest (Jan 1, 2006)

*OFest*

You got that right...........I went to the gig at the Molson Amphitheatre in August and it sucked the big one. The sound was dogshit.
There probably wont be any free shows in Canada.


----------



## mrdylan (Apr 22, 2006)

rippinglickfest said:


> You got that right...........I went to the gig at the Molson Amphitheatre in August and it sucked the big one. The sound was dogshit.
> There probably wont be any free shows in Canada.



nope I wouldn't hold my breath. I actually had a ticket to that show and didn't bother I only wants to see System of a Down anyways.


----------



## acdc54_caddy62 (Mar 12, 2007)

There coming to Seattle and another place in WA here!!! I'mma try and get some tickets are go! 

Thanks god I live in BC :food-smiley-004:


----------



## Stratocaster (Feb 2, 2006)

What's Ozzfest without Pantera anyway...


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Ticket information is available 



> Here's How To
> Get Ozzfest Tix
> Updated 02:26 PDT Tue, Apr 10 2007
> OK, everyone knows that tickets to this year's Ozzfest will be totally free for fans.
> ...


----------

